# SNS 209 question.



## linzwa (Oct 17, 2013)

Hello, since my spider mite experience I've started to use SNS209. The directions on my bottle says to mix 2ml 209 to 1000ml of water. It says it should have a brownish color and foam on the top when mixed well. It just doesn't seem right to me. I was just wondering how every one else who uses it would apply it. Thanks.


----------



## budz4me (Oct 17, 2013)

I am currently using 209, i have never gotten the foam they speak of....but the water def turns a shade of brown. 

SNS 209 is working for me, I am sure it will be ok...I use the same ratio as you stated above...which per gallon comes out to be 7.5mL


----------



## linzwa (Oct 17, 2013)

Thanks Buzz, how often do you apply it?


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 17, 2013)

Follow the label... good products..


----------



## sunakard2000 (Oct 18, 2013)

if you shake the crapola outta the bottle for a good 30 sec or so it should be slightly foamy, and its not a soild brown color persay its more of a light tan tinted water, as long as you follow the directions it will work fine, 7.5-8ml per gal about once a week or every 5 days if there is a large insect population like we had this year, crazy year for bugs lol iv seen just about everything  you can get indoors and the 209 on a 5day regime worked great


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 18, 2013)

I can't seem to find anything about using it in hydro.  Has anyone added SN209 to their res' in a hydro system?


----------



## sunakard2000 (Oct 18, 2013)

i personaly havent but im sure you can, its a systemic insectiside so i would guess that it would work just fine in a res system, the fert guy at my local HTG said he uses it in his DWC systems, and he bumped it up to 10ml per gal instead of 8, not sure if its necessary to boost the amount but its what he did and says it works as it should.


----------



## budz4me (Oct 18, 2013)

sunakard2000 said:
			
		

> if you shake the crapola outta the bottle for a good 30 sec or so it should be slightly foamy, and its not a soild brown color persay its more of a light tan tinted water, as long as you follow the directions it will work fine, 7.5-8ml per gal about once a week or every 5 days if there is a large insect population like we had this year, crazy year for bugs lol iv seen just about everything  you can get indoors and the 209 on a 5day regime worked great



:yeahthat:

This winter should be a bad one hopefully, kill all those buggers and their larvae.


----------

